# car hire



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

any advice on car hire fro lisbon airport .you get a price on the internet and then when you collect the car you have to pay an excess of about 10euros per day can any one suggest the best way to go about hirering a car many thanks 
yvonne


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Try CARHIRE3000.co.uk and for the added insurance why not look at Car Hire Insurance | Car Rental Excess Insurance
well worth the cost


----------



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi siobhan thank you for the information we have gone with carhire 3000 this time and we will use the car hire insurance next year thanks once again for all your help 
yvonne


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If it's not too late you might also like to check interrent.com 

I don't have any connection with them but their prices look good


----------

